# Moisture and mildew



## barbercountry (Jul 7, 2003)

Have a 2000 Sprinter by Keystone and have had a horrible time with the interior this year. Moisture is getting in even though we've had it closed up. I've had to bleach down all surfaces but can't find the source. Have also put damp rid in but that doesn't last long. Any suggestions? Barb


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 7, 2003)

Moisture and mildew

Barb,
You may have moisture because it is not breathing.  If you have it totally closed up and it's hot out, you can get moisture inside.  If possible, you need to let it breath a little.  Does it have moisture only after it rains or after it has been closed up a long time and the temp is real hot?  If you can't find leaks anywhere (I assume you sprayed with hose and checked inside while spraying), then my guess is it is condensation due to lack of air circulation.
Just a thought.   :laugh:


----------



## barbercountry (Jul 7, 2003)

Moisture and mildew

Thanks for your quick response. It has been very wet here this year and I haven't had it breathing as much as I should. Just thought the high humidity would add to the trouble. I do know we haven't had leakage from the roof or windows, just thought it was coming in somewhere else. Living in the humid south has been a challenge in this area. Barb


----------



## BirdDog (Jul 8, 2003)

Moisture and mildew

quote:_Originally posted by barbercountry_

... horrible time with the interior ...Moisture ...


I'm new to RV's, but not to humidity. Do RV owners ever place a dehumidifier in the RV in this situation? They work wonders... :approve: 


Ron


----------



## klolsen (Aug 10, 2003)

Moisture and mildew

I keep my 27'er plugged in and the A/c running in the summer.  Keep the setting high enough so it comes on once or twice durring the hot part of the day.  This keep everything dry and aslo keeps the A/C unit in service, not allowing the compressor seals to dry out.  Winter months it's too cold for mildew plus hunting season is when it is in use the most.


----------

